# Supersix Jet 6/9 FRs



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Finally got my 2011 Hed Jet 6/9 Flamme Rouge. I havent gotten a chance to really ride them, just down the street, they feel so light and easy to push high speeds. Ive got a white 2010 liguigas Arione Cx and white bar tape on the way, Ill do it up, get rid of that painter tape, put my carbon cages on and take some better pics, until then heres a couple pics.



























FR titanium skewers


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

nice, im thinking of getting some 58mm


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

s4one said:


> nice, im thinking of getting some 58mm


Thanks, Id highly recommend it. It is so much easier to maintain and push the bike beyond 20mph. I use to ride on Aksium, a nice set wheel makes a huge difference. The most important thing is theyll make your bike look badass. 

What happen to your bike with those scratches? 









Out in the sun








with my aero helmet


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

DEvstor,

Nice set up and you got to get a Giro helmet not Specialize........


----------

